# Vaporesso Tarot Nano Kit



## Pieter Geldenhuys (5/1/17)

Hi all,

As per the title Im looking for a Vaporesso Tarot Nano Kit if anyone has stock please let me know

Thanks


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As per the title Im looking for a Vaporesso Tarot Nano Kit if anyone has stock please let me know
> 
> Thanks



Saw them at Dragon Vape @Pieter Geldenhuys 
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/vaporesso-tarot-nano-kit/

But I see they are closed till 14 Jan

Just tagging @Lim who runs Dragon Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (5/1/17)

Thank you @Silver

we have stock, but I only return on 14. 

Hope it not too late


----------



## capetocuba (5/1/17)

Pieter Geldenhuys said:


> Hi all,
> 
> As per the title Im looking for a Vaporesso Tarot Nano Kit if anyone has stock please let me know
> 
> Thanks


Vape Cartel Cape Town has them & I'm sure @KieranD has them in Jhb.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Pieter Geldenhuys (6/1/17)

Perfect thanks bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (6/1/17)

@Pieter Geldenhuys we have at the Meyersdal and Greenside branches


----------

